# Trying a New Recipe



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Sat night I'm hosting a small dinner for family with a new recipe.
Dad might even get involved with this.
Here is it is. I'll post the results sat evening after everyone eats and i get the dishes done.
This will be a candle light dinner (believe that?) Need I take pictures? lol


Herb Salt Crusted Prime Rib 

 3 1/2 pounds beef rib roast 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon seasoned pepper, salt free 
1 (3-pound) box kosher salt 
2 packets Italian dressing mix 
2 large egg whites 
1/2 cup water 
1 (14-ounce) can low-sodium beef broth 
1 packet onion soup mix
 Preheat the oven to 500 degrees F. Line a roasting pan with aluminum foil. 
 Rinse the roast, pat it dry, and bring it to room temperature. Sprinkle with the Worcestershire sauce and seasoned pepper. 
 In a bowl add the kosher salt, Italian dressing mix, and egg whites and stir to combine. Sprinkle water over the top of the salt mixture until it is well-moistened, but not wet. 
 Place a 1/2-inch layer of the salt mixture in the middle of the roasting pan, slightly larger than the diameter of the roast. Place the roast, fat side up, on top of the salt. Insert a meat thermometer into the center of the roast. Carefully pack the remaining salt mixture onto the meat, covering it completely. 
 Place the roast in the oven and reduce the temperature to 425 degrees F. Roast for 14 to 16 minutes per pound, or until the thermometer reads 5 degrees F less than desired temperature. Final temperature for rare will be 130 degrees F; 135 degrees F for medium rare; 140 degrees F for medium. 
 Remove the roast from the oven and let it rest for 5 minutes. 
 For jus, in a small saucepan over medium heat, add the beef broth and bring it to a boil. Reduce the heat, add the soup mix, and simmer for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat. 
 Remove the salt crust from the roast by breaking it and peeling it away. (You will probably need a hammer to do this.) Slice the meat to desired thickness and transfer slices to a platter. Ladle a small amount of jus over the top of the meat; serve remainder of jus on the side. 
 Cook's note: Have your butcher remove the ribs from the roast.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Our butcher cuts out the bones and then ties them in place for the flavor.then you cut the string and have a nice chunk of meat. Sounds Yummy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The recipe looks good. I've seen some of the chefs on the foodnetwork do the salt coating to fish and it will harden up around the meat. I wish you luck with this FE. What side dishes are you planning to have with this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Let's see, to get things started, various cheese/crackers, a veg tray. Beer and wine.
Then to the salad, green leaf, red romaine, radishes, carrots, red cabbage and maybe onions.
With the dinner, steamed veg (green/yellow beans and carrots) dinner rolls and maybe something else (hints are good!lol)
Then onto something sweet, most likely cheese cake with raspberry or strawberry?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds delicious FE. But be warned, you might have trouble getting rid of your guest if this meal is as good as you posted!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

what time should i be there?????????????

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I did a prime rib for Christmas Eve, this will take a little more work, but i think it will turn out.
And i did get this from the food network!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> what time should i be there?????????????
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


If you think you can make it by 7:00, you're welcome


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i better fly like the wind then!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> i better fly like the wind then!


I'm sure it can be done! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I get left overs!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I get left overs!


That's if you do the dishes pal! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, picked up the beef, $7.44 a lb!!
A 6lb chunk of beef, over $44 bucks!
I'm screwed if I burn it!!!LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

And I forgot, garlic twice baked mashed potatoes (small reds with skins)


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, picked up the beef, $7.44 a lb!!
> A 6lb chunk of beef, over $44 bucks!
> I'm screwed if I burn it!!!LOL


 holy hell!!!

you damn sure are..........lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And I forgot, garlic twice baked mashed potatoes (small reds with skins)


They are the best!!!! Some people don't care for the skins in the mashed potatoes but I love'm. I even eat the skin from a regular baked potatoe. I don't know FE - I think you're going to have to call the cops to have these people removed after dinner's over. They're gonna wanta stay! Hope you got the room.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the Yukon Golds with skins, cut into 1" cubes, drizzled with olive oil and garlic herb seasoning then baked at 425 for 25 minutes. Turn once till golden brown on a couple of sides.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's good too!

And got to love the "cow bell"! LOL


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds yummy! Are you going to start a recipe page on your site?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Spooklights said:


> Sounds yummy! Are you going to start a recipe page on your site?


Too funny, though, I have thought about party foods...bloody fingers, brains and such...


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm getting hungry....LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

So how was it? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's this evening...I'll post when I'm done with the dishes.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i was thinking garlic mash potatoes-nice choice--


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the beef with just the Worcestershire sauce and seasoned pepper.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, it was very tasty...Even for breakfast !


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I glad everything turned out for ya FE. Wonder if you would be in the Food Network's Next Star?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Wonder if you would be in the Food Network's Next Star?


I'm afraid FE wouldn't be able to fit his gift for gab into a half hour show.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Too funny Haunt!
And Da Weiner, the recipe was already on the Food Network! lol


----------

